# all'insegna di



## baldpate

Ciao a tutti

*Lo sfondo*
Vorrei porvi una domanda sul significato, sul uso, e sulle eventuali traduzioni '_generiche_' della frase "*all'insegna di*". In questo post, addurrò qualche esempio del uso, ma vorrei sottolineare che non cerco le traduzioni di quei casi particolari. Sto cercando una traduzione (o alcune) che servirebbe nelle magioranza dei casi. 
Ho gia cercato nel forum senza trovare granché d'aiuto nella questa ricerca. La traduzione leterale ("at the sign of") non va affatto in inglese, e proprio nemmeno quella quasi-leterale ("under the banner of"). 

*Il contesto e alcuni esempi*
Per darvi un po' di contesto, ho incontrato questa frase per la prima volta qualche settimana fa, leggendo (in traduzione) il libro "America Perduta" di Bill Bryson. Parlando di Cristoforo Colombo, dice ...
(*Es. 1*) _*Colombo mi è sempre parso un strano tipo di eroe per un civiltà all'insegna del successo come l'America, dato che era un fallito patentato*._
Dato il contesto, in questo caso il significato era abbastanza evidente : l'ho tradotto (liberamente) così" ... for a civilization like America, which worships success ...". 
Più tardi ho trovato questo esempio in Oxford-Paravia: 
(*Es. 2*) ... _*una piacevole giornata all’insegna del tennis*_ = "... an enjoyable day’s tennis". 
Piuttosto diverso dal caso di Colombo, vero?
Cercando sul web, ho trovato molti altri esempi, tra cui:
(*Es. 3*) _*Tre serate all’insegna del jazz con Enrico Rava.*_ [publicità]
(*Es. 4*) *Mi piace stare in compagnia all'insegna del buon gusto e del divertimento.*
(*Es. 5*) _*Dimagrire all’insegna del benessere.*_ [titolo di un articolo giornalistico]
(*Es. 6*) *Le famiglie italiane continuano a risparmiare all'insegna della sicurezza.*
(*Es. 7*) *All’insegna della buona cucina e del buon vino, l’Italia non tradisce la propria capacita’ di sbalordire, almeno a tavola.* 
(*Es. 8*) *Giovani palestinesi e israeliani convivono all'insegna della pace.* 
(*Es. 9*) *I programmi de governo sono solo all'insegna dello "stare in sella il più e possibile.....a qualsiasi prezzo".* 

*Le eventuali traduzioni*
Basato su quei esempi, propongo tre modi standard per tradurre la frase "all'insegna di" (inoltre, per ogni modo, indico in cui esempi quel modo mi sembra funzionare):
... *dedicated to* ... (esempi 1, 2, 3 e 9)
... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (esempi 1, 4, 5, 6, 7 e 8)
... *in the interest[s] of* ... (esempi 4, 5, 6 e 8)

*Le domande* (finalmente! )
*1*. Sono corrette le traduzioni degli esempi nei modi proposti, o meno*? *[Non suggero che siano le uniche traduzioni, neanche che siano le migliori, solo che funzionano adeguatament in inglese]
*2*. Qualcuno sa proppormi un esempio (o, magari, alcuni) in cui non funziona nessuna delle tre frase proposte*?*

Grazie per la vostra pazienza con questa spiegazione prolungata; spero (invece, credo!) che siano in forum gente capace (e abbastanza paziente) di aiutarmi.

Il vostro amico - *baldpate* (colui chi è follicosamente sfidato!)


----------



## kittykate

Ciao baldpate, what a challenge!

Posso provare a darti qualche pezzetto di risposta, ma niente di davvero esaustivo. Comunque:

_dedicated to_ mi piace moltissimo, ed è perfetto negli esempi che hai fatto

_in (the) pursuit of_ mi piace molto in 1, 5, 6 e 8

_in the interest(s) of_ mi piace molto in 5, 6 e 8

Peraltro, come dimostra la tua traduzione dei primi due esempi, _all'insegna di_ è spesso un'espressione abbastanza vuota e quindi tranquillamente omettibile (secondo me! ). 
A livello evocativo, in 2, 3, 5 e 8 io mi vedrei proprio uno striscione con scritto sopra tennis, jazz, benessere e pace (rispettivamente), e sarei quindi tentata di mettere un bel  a quel _under the banner of_ che tu invece hai scartato...

Esempi in cui nessuna delle tue proposte vada bene non ne riesco proprio a trovare, ora. Spero che qualcun altro abbia idee migliori da darti 

caterina


----------



## Lello4ever

Lascio altri rispondere alle domande, al contrario ho preferito correggere i piccoli errori. Ottimo lavoro davvero! Attento solo alle doppie e all'uso degli articoli, altrimenti il testo sarebbe perfetto 



baldpate said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> *Il background *I would hardly say "sfondo" in this case, background is way better, or antefatto.
> Vorrei porvi una domanda sul significato, sull'uso, e sulle eventuali traduzioni '_generiche_' della frase "*all'insegna di*". In questo post, addurrò qualche esempio dell'uso, ma vorrei sottolineare che non cerco le traduzioni di quei casi particolari. Sto cercando una traduzione (o alcune) che servirebbe nelle maggioranza dei casi.
> Ho già cercato nel forum senza trovare granché d'aiuto in questa ricerca. La traduzione letterale ("at the sign of") non va affatto in inglese, e proprio nemmeno quella quasi-letterale ("under the banner of").
> 
> *Il contesto e alcuni esempi*
> Per darvi un po' di contesto, ho incontrato questa frase per la prima volta qualche settimana fa, leggendo (in traduzione) il libro "America Perduta" di Bill Bryson. Parlando di Cristoforo Colombo, dice ...
> (*Es. 1*) _*Colombo mi è sempre parso un strano tipo di eroe per un civiltà all'insegna del successo come l'America, dato che era un fallito patentato*._
> Dato il contesto, in questo caso il significato era abbastanza evidente : l'ho tradotto (liberamente) così" ... for a civilization like America, which worships success ...".
> Più tardi ho trovato questo esempio in Oxford-Paravia:
> (*Es. 2*) ... _*una piacevole giornata all’insegna del tennis*_ = "... an enjoyable day’s tennis".
> Piuttosto diverso dal caso di Colombo, vero?
> Cercando sul web, ho trovato molti altri esempi, tra cui:
> (*Es. 3*) _*Tre serate all’insegna del jazz con Enrico Rava.*_ [pubblicità]
> (*Es. 4*) *Mi piace stare in compagnia all'insegna del buon gusto e del divertimento.*
> (*Es. 5*) _*Dimagrire all’insegna del benessere.*_ [titolo di un articolo giornalistico]
> (*Es. 6*) *Le famiglie italiane continuano a risparmiare all'insegna della sicurezza.*
> (*Es. 7*) *All’insegna della buona cucina e del buon vino, l’Italia non tradisce la propria capacita’ di sbalordire, almeno a tavola.*
> (*Es. 8*) *Giovani palestinesi e israeliani convivono all'insegna della pace.*
> (*Es. 9*) *I programmi de governo sono solo all'insegna dello "stare in sella il più e possibile.....a qualsiasi prezzo".*
> 
> *Le eventuali traduzioni*
> Basandomi su questi esempi, propongo tre modi standard per tradurre la frase "all'insegna di" (inoltre, per ogni modo, indico in quali esempi quel modo mi sembra funzionare):
> ... *dedicated to* ... (esempi 1, 2, 3 e 9)
> ... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (esempi 1, 4, 5, 6, 7 e 8)
> ... *in the interest of* ... (esempi 4, 5, 6 e 8)
> 
> *Le domande* (finalmente! )
> *1*. Sono corrette le traduzioni degli esempi nei modi proposti, o meno*? *[Non suggerisco che siano le uniche traduzioni, neanche che siano le migliori, solo che funzionino adeguatamente in inglese]
> *2*. Qualcuno sa propormi un esempio (o, magari, alcuni) in cui non funziona nessuna delle tre frase proposte*?*
> 
> Grazie per la vostra pazienza con questa spiegazione prolungata; spero (invece, credo!) che ci sia nel forum gente capace (e abbastanza paziente) di aiutarmi.
> 
> Il vostro amico - *baldpate* (colui che è follicosamente??? sfidato!)



Come già detto perlatro, all'insegna di è facilmente trasformabile e omettibile nella traduzione.


----------



## kittykate

Esempio inventato, baldpate:

_Una sagra all'insegna della tradizione_ - qui ci andrebbe qualcosa tipo _in the footsteps of tradition_ (?)

caterina


----------



## housecameron

Hi baldpate, (colui chi è follicosamente sfidato!)

Just another point of view:

... *dedicated to* ... (esempi 1, 2, 3)
... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (esempi 1, 5, 6)
... *in the interest[s] of* ... (esempi 4, 5, 7, 8, 9)

I don't like very much any of the solutions for the items 4 and 7


----------



## underhouse

Ciao baldpate,

From Garzanti,
_*all'insegna di*_, secondo il principio di, in modo conforme a: _una riunione all'insegna dell'amicizia_

Io aggiungerei anche:
*all'insegna di*, conforme (consistent) al principio, valore, spirito, "tema" etc.

Esempio:
*una serata all'insegna dell'amicizia*
è una serata in cui, ad esempio, io ed i miei amici andiamo al cinema tutti insieme, poi andiamo, sempre tutti insieme, a casa mia a giocare a carte e bere birra.
Adesso provo a mettere giù la frase in inglese in un modo in cui tu possa afferrare il concetto:
"A night consistent with the principle (value, spirit etc.) of friendship."

Detto questo, passiamo alle tue traduzioni:
non mi convince quando traduci con *in [the] pursuit of* in quanto "pursuit" implica un inseguimento, una ricerca, quindi un'azione, mentre quando in italiano diciamo "all'insegna di" indichiamo uno stato d'essere, quindi presente, e non da conseguire.
Le altre due traduzioni che hai proposto (*dedicated to* and *in the interest[s] of*) invece mi sembrano essere più vicine al significato di "all' insegna di", mi sembra infatti che quando dici "in the interest[s] of" you mean principle[s], value[s] etc.


----------



## baldpate

Vi ringrazio tutti per le vostre risposte ampie e premurose  (?thoughtful?).  Sto per andare ora a letto - un po' troppo di vino, temo  .  
Rispondero' fra non molto alle vostre risponse - credo che meritino un po' di rifflesione, il quale non sono del tutto in grado di fornire proprio addesso. 
Grazie mille, di nuovo.  Buonanotte - baldpate


----------



## underhouse

baldpate said:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per le vostre risposte ampie e premurose ponderate (?thoughtful?). Sto per andare ora a letto - un po' troppo di vino, temo  .
> Rispondero' fra non molto alle vostre risponste - credo che meritino un po' di rifflesione, (il la quale) che non sono del tutto in grado di fornire proprio addesso.
> Grazie mille, di nuovo. Buonanotte - baldpate


----------



## houellebecq

_Non mi suona il genitivo in* "una piacevole giornata all’insegna del tennis*_ = "... an enjoyable day’s tennis"."

A tennis' day? Right?


----------



## baldpate

Ciao,

Di nuovo, grazie a tutti (in particolare a *kittykate,* *underhouse*e *housecameron)* per le vostre risposti, e a *Lello4ever* e *underhouse* per le correzioni al mio italiano.
Le risposti mi hanno fatto cogitare bene, e a lungo, ma credo finalmente di essere riuscito ad assorbire le cose che mi avete detto e a mettere in ordine i miei pensieri.

C’erano qualche tema comune nelle votre risposte:

*1)* Per la maggior parte, sembra che siate d’accordo con l’uso di *“...dedicated to ...*”.  Funziona bene in molteplici casi, ma particolarmente bene nei casi dove si trata di un periodo di tempo passato a fare un’attività specifica (sovente recreativa, tipo lo tennis, lo jazz, lo sport).  
Da ricordare sempre è la possibilità che l’uso sia (a citare *kittykate)* “_un'espressione abbastanza vuota e quindi tranquillamente omettibile_” – come è esemplificato dall’esempio #2 (di tennis), che si può traddure abbastanza adeguatamente con un semplice “a day’s tennis”.  In tali casi, mi sembra che l’espressione “all’insegna di” sia usata in un modo piuttosto scorretto, cioè come un semplice svolazzo verbale, senza il significato richiesto dal definizione di Garzanti (citato da *underhouse*).

*2)* Alcuni di voi avete espresso dei dubbi sulle traduzioni proposti di esempio #4.  Quest’esempio mi sembra abbastanza simile a quello spiegato così abilmente da *underhouse* (“_*una serata all'insegna dell'amicizia”*_*).  Avendo letto con cura la sua spiegazione, credo che in tali casi una traduzione meglio sarebbe “... in a/the spirit of...”, oppure qualche altra frase che usa la parola spirit.  Credo che andrebbe bene anche nel caso del esempio #8 (“Giovani palestini e israeliani ...”). Grazie a te underhouse per aver proposto una parola così appropriato – la userò! *

*3)* Alcuni avete anche detto che non va la traduzione dell’esempio #7 (“_All’insegna della buona cucina ...., l‘Italia non tradisce ..._”), con l’uso di “*...in [the] pursuit of...*”.  Infatti, *underhouse* è dell’opinione che questa traduzione non va affatto, né in questo caso né in altri.  Il suo argomento è persuavissimo, ma, inveci di ritirare interamente l’uso di questa espressione, ho deciso di tenerlo in scorta, da usare con molto cautela e soltanto quando altri traduzione non serve.  

Ripensando all’esempio #7, credo che andrebbe bene la traduzione “*In keeping with ...*” – forse (liberamente) così “_In keeping with its tradition of good cooking and good wine, Italy never fails to amaze, at least not in its cuisine_”.  Effettivamente, intendo aggiungere questa frase al mio piccolo kit di traduzioni.

*4) kittykate* : hai ragione, ci sono delle circonstanze in cui “*...under the banner of...*” (che ho scartato così disattentamente!) andrebbe benissimo.  Di sicuro funzionerebbe con l’esempio #5, e possibilmente con il #8.  Ma, secondo me, non va affatto nei altri casi che hai citato, cioè #2 e #3.  Malgrado la bella immagine che propongi (lo striscione, ecc), credo che il contesto nei esempi #2 e #3 e troppo concreto, troppo ‘banale’, per reggere l’uso di una frase cosi metaforica.  Ma la reintegrerò sulla lista di riserva.  
Riguardo al tuo esempio inventato, a dire la verità la tua traduzione “_in the footsteps of_” non mi suona corretta.  Normalmente, si usa questa frase a proposito delle persone, con il verbo “to follow” : “to follow in someone’s footsteps” vuol dire (generalmente in modo metaforico) “andare dove qualcun altro è già andato”. Non si puo tradurre “Una sagra all’insega della tradizione” con un semplice “A traditional festival” – o questo manca qualcosa?  Forse la parola “spirit” andrà alla riscossa.  Invece,  che ne dici “A festival in the traditional spirit”?

**
*Quindi, riassumendo, basato sulle vostre *osservazioni e qualche pensiero che sono riuscito a spremermi dal cervello, ho riffato così il mio kit di traduzioni:
... *dedicated to* ...
... *in the/a spirit of* … (or related phrase using *spirit*)
... *in keeping with* …
... *in the interest[s] of* ...(to be used with care!)


con questi sulla lista di riserva:
... *under the banner of* …
... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (to be used with extreme care!!)



Grazie mille, tutti quanti! Alla possima!




houellebecq said:


> _Non mi suona il genitivo in* "una piacevole giornata all’insegna del tennis*_ = "... an enjoyable day’s tennis"."
> 
> A tennis' day? Right?


 
Sorry, houellebecq, I understand the _logic_ of your argument ("di tennis", therefore "of tennis", therefore "tennis' "), but unfortunately it doesn't work in this case.  The form "an enjoyable day's tennis" is absolutely correct.  It is a construction widely used for this type of statement : a wonderful week's holiday; two days' absence from work; an hour's sleep; etc etc etc.


----------



## underhouse

baldpate said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Di nuovo, grazie a tutti (in particolare a *kittykate,* *underhouse*e *housecameron)* per le vostre rispost*e*, e a *Lello4ever* e *underhouse* per le correzioni al mio italiano.
> Le rispost*e* mi hanno fatto (cogitare) pensare bene, e a lungo, ma credo finalmente di essere riuscito ad assorbire le cose che mi avete detto e a mettere in ordine i miei pensieri.
> 
> C’erano qualche tema comune nelle votre risposte:
> 
> *1)* Per la maggior parte, sembra che siate d’accordo con l’uso di *“...dedicated to ...*”. Funziona bene in molteplici casi, ma particolarmente bene nei casi dove si trat*t*a di un periodo di tempo passato a fare un’attività specifica (sovente r*i*creativa, tipo lo *il* tennis, lo *il* jazz, lo sport).
> Da ricordare sempre è la possibilità che l’uso sia (a citare *kittykate)* “_un'espressione abbastanza vuota e quindi tranquillamente omettibile_” – come è esemplificato dall’esempio #2 (di *del* tennis), che si può traddure abbastanza adeguatamente con un semplice “a day’s tennis”. In tali casi, mi sembra che l’espressione “all’insegna di” sia usata in un modo piuttosto scorretto, cioè come un semplice svolazzo verbale, senza il significato richiesto dal*la* definizione di Garzanti (citat*a* da *underhouse*).
> 
> *2)* Alcuni di voi avete *hanno *espresso dei dubbi sulle traduzioni propost*e* di *per l'*esempio #4. Quest’esempio mi sembra abbastanza simile a quello spiegato così abilmente (non esageriamo, baldpate!) da *underhouse* (“_*una serata all'insegna dell'amicizia”*_*). Avendo letto con cura la sua spiegazione, credo che in tali casi una traduzione migliore sarebbe “... in a/the spirit of...”, oppure qualche altra frase che usa la parola spirit. Credo che andrebbe bene anche nel caso dell' esempio #8 (“Giovani palestini e israeliani ...”). Grazie (a te) underhouse per aver proposto una parola così appropriata – la userò! *
> 
> *3)* Alcuni avete *hanno* anche detto che non va la traduzione dell’esempio #7 (“_All’insegna della buona cucina ...., l‘Italia non tradisce ..._”), con l’uso di “*...in [the] pursuit of...*”. Infatti, *underhouse* è dell’opinione che questa traduzione non va affatto, né in questo caso né in altri. Il *La* su*a* argomento *argomentazione* è persua*si*vissim*a*, ma, invec*e* di ritirare interamente l’uso di questa espressione, ho deciso di tenerl*a* in *di* scorta, da usare con molt*a* cautela e soltanto quando *le* altr*e* traduzion*i* non serve *funzionano*.
> 
> Ripensando all’esempio #7, credo che andrebbe bene la traduzione “*In keeping with ...*” – forse (liberamente) così “_In keeping with its tradition of good cooking and good wine, Italy never fails to amaze, at least not in its cuisine_”. Effettivamente, intendo aggiungere questa frase al mio piccolo kit di traduzioni.
> 
> *4) kittykate* : hai ragione, ci sono delle circonstanze in cui “*...under the banner of...*” (che ho scartato così disattentamente!) andrebbe benissimo. Di sicuro funzionerebbe con l’esempio #5, e possibilmente con il #8. Ma, secondo me, non va affatto ne*gli* altri casi che hai citato, cioè #2 e #3. Malgrado la bella immagine che propon*g*i (lo striscione, ecc), credo che il contesto ne*gli* esempi #2 e #3 e*'* troppo concreto, troppo ‘banale’, per reggere l’uso di una frase cosi metaforica. Ma la reintegrerò sulla *nella* lista di riserva.
> Riguardo al tuo esempio inventato, a dire la verità la tua traduzione “_in the footsteps of_” non mi suona corretta. Normalmente, si usa questa frase a proposito delle persone, con il verbo “to follow” : “to follow in someone’s footsteps” vuol dire (generalmente in modo metaforico) “andare dove qualcun altro è già andato”. Non si puo*'* tradurre “Una sagra all’inseg*n*a della tradizione” con un semplice “A traditional festival” – o questo manca qualcosa? Forse la parola “spirit” andrà alla riscossa. Invece, che ne dici *di* “A festival in the traditional spirit”?
> 
> **
> *Quindi, riassumendo, basato sulle vostre *osservazioni e qualche pensiero che sono riuscito a spremermi dal cervello, ho riffato così il mio kit di traduzioni:
> ... *dedicated to* ...
> ... *in the/a spirit of* … (or related phrase using *spirit*)
> ... *in keeping with* …
> ... *in the interest of* ...(to be used with care!)
> 
> 
> con questi sulla lista di riserva:
> ... *under the banner of* …
> ... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (to be used with extreme care!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie mille, tutti quanti! Alla possima!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, houellebecq, I understand the _logic_ of your argument ("di tennis", therefore "of tennis", therefore "tennis' "), but unfortunately it doesn't work in this case. The form "an enjoyable day's tennis" is absolutely correct. It is a construction widely used for this type of statement : a wonderful week's holiday; two days' absence from work; an hour's sleep; etc etc etc.




Ben fatto, baldpate!


----------



## kittykate

baldpate said:


> .
> 
> *4) kittykate* : hai ragione, ci sono delle circonstanze in cui “*...under the banner of...*” (che ho scartato così disattentamente _distrattamente, è meglio_!) andrebbe benissimo. Di sicuro funzionerebbe con l’esempio #5, e possibilmente con il #8. Ma, secondo me, non va affatto nei altri casi che hai citato, cioè #2 e #3. Malgrado la bella immagine che propongi (lo striscione, ecc), credo che il contesto nei esempi #2 e #3 e troppo concreto, troppo ‘banale’, per reggere l’uso di una frase cosi metaforica. Ma la reintegrerò sulla lista di riserva.
> Riguardo al tuo esempio inventato, a dire la verità la tua traduzione “_in the footsteps of_” non mi suona corretta. Normalmente, si usa questa frase a proposito delle persone, con il verbo “to follow” : “to follow in someone’s footsteps” vuol dire (generalmente in modo metaforico) “andare dove qualcun altro è già andato”. Non si puo tradurre “Una sagra all’insega della tradizione” con un semplice “A traditional festival” – o questo manca qualcosa? Forse la parola “spirit” andrà alla riscossa. Invece, che ne dici “A festival in the traditional spirit”? molto bello
> 
> **
> *Quindi, riassumendo, basato sulle vostre *osservazioni e qualche pensiero che sono riuscito a spremermi dal cervello, ho riffato così il mio kit di traduzioni:
> ... *dedicated to* ...
> ... *in the/a spirit of* … (or related phrase using *spirit*)
> ... *in keeping with* …
> ... *in the interest of* ...(to be used with care!)
> 
> 
> con questi sulla lista di riserva:
> ... *under the banner of* …
> ... *in [the] pursuit of* ... (to be used with extreme care!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie mille, tutti quanti! Alla prossima!




Gran lavoro, baldpate, e grazie dei tuoi input 

caterina


----------



## housecameron

Ciao baldape, un'analisi molto interessante e ben articolata. Kudos 

*In the/a spirit of* … friendship/amicizia, su suggerimento di underhouse, risulta perfetta per l'esempio 4, così come
*In keeping with* … _its tradition/ sua tradizione_ (è frequente anche l'uso di _nel mantenimento delle sue/proprie tradizioni__,_ al plurare) per l'esempio 7.
*A festival in the traditional spirit* è altrettanto valido*.*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Se non dovrebbe usare "sfondo" ma piuttosto "il background/antefatto" poi quando si usa "sfondo"? Se ha il significato di "background/setting" in inglese, e in questo caso non è usato, poi quando?


----------



## housecameron

Alex_Murphy said:


> Se non è corretto usare (se non si deve usare) "sfondo" ma piuttosto "il background/antefatto", quando si usa invece "sfondo"? Se ha il significato di "background/setting" in inglese, e in questo caso non è adatto, in quale contesto si può inserire?


 
Nel caso specifico di questo thread, il termine corretto secondo me è _premessa._
Per_ sfondo,_ in senso figurato, si intende piuttosto _scenario._


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Introduction" and "Background/Setting" aren't the same thing here at all.
I'm not sure if I've understood, can you explain in English please? I'm not 100% with it today.


----------



## Hockey13

Hey, great post! This has helped me learn a totally new thing in Italian!


----------



## housecameron

Alex, I believe there's no specific thread about _backgroung/ sfondo_ (am I right?).
Maybe you could open a new one and I'll be glad to post in it, later today


----------



## Einstein

Another example: _un fine settimana all'insegna del maltempo_.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Murphy

Einstein said:


> Another example: _un fine settimana all'insegna del maltempo_.
> Any suggestions?


 
This is different, isn't it?  I hear it on the weather forecast all the time.

"A weekend *marked by/characterised by* bad weather" ? I'm not really sure how that sounds. Forecasters probably express it differently in English.


----------



## baldpate

Einstein said:


> Another example: _un fine settimana all'insegna del maltempo_.
> Any suggestions?





Murphy said:


> This is different, isn't it? I hear it on the weather forecast all the time.
> 
> "A weekend *marked by/characterised by* bad weather" ? I'm not really sure how that sounds. Forecasters probably express it differently in English.


 
Good example Einstein, particular if it's a common usage.  I don't think any of my previous 'generic' proposals work at all well in this case.  But I like both  Murphy's offerings very much.  Even if a UK weather forecaster might express it slightly differently, both sound to me perfectly natural in the weather forecasting context; furthermore I think *characterised* by would work very well in my last test case
_"I programmi del governo sono solo all'insegna dello "stare in sella il più e possibile.....a qualsiasi prezzo"._ 

Another one for the kit bag!


----------



## Einstein

I just wondered about the "weekend" example; personally I'd say, simply, "a weekend of bad weather" or "a rainy weekend"!


----------



## baldpate

Could a native italian speaker please tell us if "all'insegna di" adds _anything_ to the sense of "_un fine settimana all'insegna del maltempo_", or is it in this case no more than an empty turn of phrase (and so, as kittykate said in an earlier post, "tranquillamente omettibile")?


----------



## housecameron

Si prevede un fine settimana di maltempo (tranquillamente omettibile )
Si prevede un fine settimana caratterizzato/contrassegnato dal maltempo

Edit: you know what? non ho trovato _omettibile/omittibile_ in nessun dizionario, nonostante sia piuttosto comune. Credo che d'ora in poi dovremo dire  _"tranquillamente omissibile" _


----------



## kittykate

housecameron said:


> Si prevede un fine settimana di maltempo (tranquillamente omettibile )
> Si prevede un fine settimana caratterizzato/contrassegnato dal maltempo
> 
> Edit: you know what? non ho trovato _omettibile/omittibile_ in nessun dizionario, nonostante sia piuttosto comune. ooppsssss
> Credo che d'ora in poi dovremo dire _"tranquillamente omissibile" _


 
caterina


----------



## paolaciara

Ciao a tutti

come tradurreste _uno stile all'insegna dell'internazionalità_?

A style internationally oriented??

Grazie


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Dipende dal contesto. Queste frasi mi sono venute a mente:

a style with an international flair/flavor
stylish in an international way
an internationally influenced style
a style (with an eye to)/(with a nod to)/(in keeping with) international tastes


----------



## panda87

Hi! I've checked the other topics but I didn't find what I need.

The sentence i'm trying to translate is this:

Un 2010 all'insegna di tremila anni di storia.

- a 2010 dedicated to three thousands years of history.

But I don't know if it is the right solution. What can you suggest me?

Thank you!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Purtroppo dipende da che cosa intendi con "2010 all'insegna di tremila anni di storia", dovresti spiegarlo chiaramente con altre parole perché in inglese non c'è un equivalente diretto di quest'espressione, e la traduzione è diversa da caso a caso.


----------



## panda87

il problema è che non lo so bene nemmeno io.. è un testo che mi hanno dato da tradurre. Comunque è un testo che parla di cultura e arte come identità di una regione e delle attività riguardanti questi temi che verranno svolte nel 2010.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Boh, forse intendono che nel 2010 faranno un sacco di mostre ed eventi dedicati a tremila anni di storia.Allora _dedicated to_ potrebbe andar bene. Comunque aspetta il parere di qualche madrelingua per essere più sicuri.


----------



## panda87

Un altro caso.. Una fine dell'anno all'insegna del brivido.

Si potrebbe dire: A creepy end of the year. ?

Da contare che è per un articolo, creepy è troppo familiare come termine?


----------



## GavinW

panda87 said:


> Un altro caso.. Una fine dell'anno all'insegna del brivido.
> 
> Si potrebbe dire: A creepy end of the year. ?
> 
> Da contare che è per un articolo, creepy è troppo familiare come termine?


 
I like your translation, and, more generally, I believe your use of an adjective to translate the phrase in question works well (leaving aside the question of the register of "creepy". Too informal? Depends on what kind of article this is...).
We should not shun playing around with parts of speech here. This latitude is allowed us since, yes, we are dealing with a cliche here (although perhaps not an "empty" one, as suggested earlier; are cliches ever completely empty/hollow? Answers on a postcard to an address other than my own...).
Baldpate's search for a general, fits-most-cases translation has yielded the one I use most of the time ("marked by"), but has also, I feel, very clearly pointed up major semantic distinctions in the use of "all'insegna di" (ie the phrase is polysemous, however much of a "lumper" one cares to be)will need to be aware of a range of differing expressions in English, depending on sense/context.


----------



## MOMO2

Sarebbe stato sbagliato (magari solo in alcuni casi tra gli esempi citati) usare "in the name of"?
Grazie.


----------



## GavinW

MOMO2 said:


> Sarebbe stato sbagliato (magari solo in alcuni casi tra gli esempi citati) usare "in the name of"?
> Grazie.


 
Yes, I think it would have been wrong. The meaning is different: "in the name of" usually means something like "oin behalf of". But others may have different views.


----------



## YoAngel

Anch'io ringrazio baldpate per la domanta e tutti gli altri per la discussione, e`stato molto utile


----------



## Movida

Hi there, I've got a phrase with "all'insegna di" which doesn't quite work with the translation above. (Such an awkward phrase to translate into English!)

"il look perfetto per una vacanza in montagna, *all'insegna dello stile*"
My attempts are:
"the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains, characterised by style" (not sure because it would be a stylish look, not a look characterised by style)
"the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains, in the pursuit of style" (not sure this conveys the italian correctly)
"the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains in style" (still not sure!)

Spero che mi poteste aiutare!

Grazie,

Monika


----------



## elfa

Movida said:


> "the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains, characterised by style" (not sure because it would be a stylish look, not a look characterised by style)
> "the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains, in the pursuit of style" (not sure this conveys the italian correctly)
> "the perfect look for a holiday in the mountains in style" (still not sure!)



Hi Monika 

I like your third one the best. It conveys the meaning of the original while being snappy and neat in English at the same time.


----------



## Einstein

I'm not sure that I like "*in* the mountains *in *style".
How about:
"the perfect look for a mountain holiday in style"
or else
"the perfect look for a stylish mountain holiday" (or is that going too far from the original?)

PS Monika, you say that "all'insegna dello stile" means "in the pursuit of style". Is that based on some context that you haven't quoted here? I ask because "all'insegna di" is typical Italian journalistic/advertising jargon and I think you can translate it fairly freely!


----------



## Lorena1970

Einstein said:


> "the perfect look for a stylish mountain holiday"




I was about to write exactly the same, which sounded the only one sentence that matches the OP, in my not-native view 

The kind of sentence you have written, is usually translated into Italian with "all'insegna dello stile"


----------



## MR1492

Einstein said:


> I'm not sure that I like "*in* the mountains *in *style".
> How about:
> "the perfect look for a mountain holiday in style"
> or else
> "the perfect look for a stylish mountain holiday" (or is that going too far from the original?)
> 
> PS Monika, you say that "all'insegna dello stile" means "in the pursuit of style". Is that based on some context that you haven't quoted here? I ask because "all'insegna di" is typical Italian journalistic/advertising jargon and I think you can translate it fairly freely!



I think Einstein has come up with the winner here.  It sounds quite natural and, after reading quite a bit of background information, appears to be a nice translation.

Phil


----------



## bobes

E' interessante questo thread... personalmente credo che _'All'insegna di'_ sia una delle espressioni più penose della lingua italiana. Nasce come distinzione di classe militare/nobiliare/religiosa, viene poi utilizzata per esaltare ideali comuni (_'all'insegna della fratellanza, del coraggio, ...'_) e oggi, nel misero tentativo di apparire speaker autorevoli, compare perfino nelle previsioni del tempo: _'un weekend all'insegna del brutto tempo'_. Almeno fosse limitata a quando c'è il sole 

Ad esempio l'ultima frase: _'il look perfetto per una vacanza in montagna, *all'insegna dello stile*'_ fa passare il concetto che la vacanza non ha altro scopo che mostrare stile. La forma normale invece ('il look perfetto per una vacanza in montagna con stile') riporterebbe il tutto nella giusta dimensione di una persona che ha stile e va in vacanza.


----------



## Movida

Thanks all so much for your responses to respond to Einstein's questions - no context for that, just a free phrase really, I used "in the pursuit of" to sort of emphasise the style aspect, but also because i saw it higher up on the thread haha, also based a little bit on what bobes just said it works okay I think.

Re "stylish mountain holiday" - I think it's definitely the best solution to convery "all'insegna di" but for me the word "stylish" is a little bit dated/not quite right for the audience this is targeted at.

What I might do is switch it around as suggested by Einstein, keeping in the pursuit of and say:

"The perfect look for a mountain holiday in the pursuit of style" (to avoid the in in)

Cheers again!


----------



## Einstein

Movida said:


> "The perfect look for a mountain holiday in the pursuit of style" (to avoid the in in)


As long as you're happy, but I'm not sure how you can pursue style in the mountains (unless there's a boutique on the summit). Still, don't worry, they talk a load of rubbish in advertising.


----------

